# Top 3 must have baits/lures for Pensacola area Surf/Yak fishing?



## nostradumbass (Nov 19, 2015)

If you only had one week to take in the entire Pensacola area fishing experience, which 3 baits/lures would you be bringing, which bays/beaches would you be fishing, and what species would you be targeting? (This time of year: Mid Nov)


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

If I only had 3 lures

Spook jr for topwater reds at 3mb at night. Would be my main target this time of year

Storm plastic swim bait in case i wanted to fish dock lights, the river, or as a backup at 3 mile.
I'm gonna throw an mr-17 in here as well. Both are good all around lures for reds and specks.

Honestly I probably wouldn't fish offshore in the yak this time of year but if I did I would focus on catching live bait to troll out and then go to a bottom spot to play around at.


----------



## nostradumbass (Nov 19, 2015)

Thks for the input. Have a few questions if you dont mind...
I fish spooks a lot, but dont have any Jrs. as I usually target larger species (stripers). You think standards and supers are way too big for reds? I think i have a bunch of storm chugbugs that are about that size, but they dont walk quite as well as spooks...

I have a bunch of swimbaits, but mirrorlures somewhat hard to find in my area... ever use a Storm Badonk-a-donk? If so, do you think that would be a viable replacement?

Much appreciated... Anyone else have any input?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bull Reds
Pensacola bay 3mile bridge to nasp
Any lure you want


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

nostradumbass said:


> I have a bunch of swimbaits, but mirrorlures somewhat hard to find in my area... ever use a Storm Badonk-a-donk? If so, do you think that would be a viable replacement?


Badonkadonks are actually made by Bomber, & they're pretty much all I use when it comes to walk-the-dog style topwater baits. In my eyes there's no need to spend more money on Mirro Lures when Badonkadonks work just as well & cost far less money. I always get them for $2.99 when Wal-Mart or Academy have closeout sales. They work excellent, I can promise you that!


----------



## nostradumbass (Nov 19, 2015)

Opps, I saw I did say storm, sorry meant bomber... yeah, they have great action.


----------

